# G12 and G13 compatibility



## Eurosport616 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey guys,
I recently replaced the alternator on my '04 V8, and after the procedure, as expected, there was a burp with the cooling system that caused the coolant reservoir to become very low. Before VW phased out their G12 coolant I had the system flushed, and the old G12 replaced with fresh G12. However, now I need to refill the reservoir, and only can obtain the new G13 coolant. My question is, are these fluids backwards compatible or no? The parts counter at my local dealer said they were, but this is also the shop that installed my new rotors and didn't put the wheels back on properly... My indy who's been taking care of me for the past year is on vacation for a couple of weeks, so I figured I'd turn to the forum for knowledge. Thank you in advance for any information you can send my way.


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello,

G12 and G13 are* not compatible*. 

There's a chart in post #8 in this TDI Club forum that you may want to look at.

Regards,

Salah


----------



## Eurosport616 (Apr 27, 2014)

The chart as per the article states that G12 (+, and ++) is compatible with G13, but I didn't see a reference as to where said chart came from. I want to be sure as to avoid gelling or any other complications.


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm with you on that. I Just read in another source that G12++ & G13 are backwards compatible with all previous G* products.

Check here  page 6.

I did a complete flush when I needed to add coolant and refilled with G13 to have a peace of mind.

Regards,

Salah


----------

